# avec leur dégaine d'estropiés



## simenon

Bonjour à tous.
A votre avis, dans cette phrase: "Je crois que le monde joue la comédie de la causalité afin de satisfaire aux rigueurs des lois mathématiques dont il a peur comme nous redoutions à l'école les zéros pointés de ses adjudants toujours à brandir des problèmes insoluble et des chiffres effrayants avec leur dégaine d'estropiés étiques", à quoi se relie "leur dégaine d'estropiés étiques"? Aux chiffres ou aux adjudants? Et pourquoi les comparer à des "estropiés étiques"?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour Simenon.

1) « Dégaine », dans le sens d'apparence, allure, ne s'applique qu'à des êtres animés ou, à la rigueur et rarement, à des objets. À ma connaissance, ça ne s’emploie pas pour des abstractions. L'expression, ici, se rapporte donc aux adjudants, même s'il manque une virgule après « chiffres effrayants ».

2) Pourquoi « estropiés étiques » ? Probablement - et tout simplement - pour faire une comparaison désobligeante et ridicule à la fois. L'auteur aurait pu utiliser des tas d'autres termes marquant une caractéristique physique péjorative : celle-ci en vaut bien d'autres... En plus, elle présente une combinaison assonance + allitération : *e*s*t*ropiés* ét*iques.


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> L'auteur aurait pu utiliser des tas d'autres termes marquant une caractéristique physique péjorative : celle-ci en vaut bien d'autres...


Ce n'est pas mon avis.
Ce choix n'est pas anodin: comparer les _adjudants_ (= les professeurs de mathématiques) à des _estropiés étiques, _c'est pointer leur étroitesse d'esprit, selon moi.


----------



## simenon

Merci bien à tous les deux. Donc, au delà de la raison pour laquelle l'on compare les professeurs de maths à des estropiés étiques, je peux être certaine que ce sont bien les professeurs de maths et non pas les chiffres à être comparé à ces estropiés étiques?
p.s. Je ne pensais pas aux chiffres comme à quelque chose d'abstrait mais aux traits concrètement écrits au tableau par le prof.


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> je peux être certaine que ce sont bien les professeurs de maths et non pas les chiffres à être comparé à ces estropiés étiques?


Oui, cela ne fait pas de doute pour moi.


----------



## simenon

D'accord. Merci


----------



## k@t

simenon said:


> je peux être certaine que ce sont bien les professeurs de maths et non pas les chiffres à être comparé à ces estropiés étiques?


Pour moi, ce sont plutôt les chiffres qui sont ainsi qualifiés, on dit en quoi ils sont effrayants : notamment en raison de leur dégaine d’estropiés étiques.
Avec très peu d’imagination, il est en effet facile de voir dans ces traits (c’est le côté étique) des bonshommes stylisés à qui il manquerait des membres (c’est le côté estropié).
(L'absence de la virgule, sans être un argument décisif, pourrait bien plaider dans ce sens.)


----------



## simenon

Oui, c'était ce que moi aussi j'avais pensé au debout. Alors on rouvre le doute!


----------



## k@t

simenon said:


> Alors on rouvre le doute!


Je le crains !


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> comme nous redoutions à l'école les zéros pointés de ses adjudants toujours à brandir des problèmes insolubles et des chiffres effrayants avec leur dégaine d'estropiés étique


Les "adjudants" *brandissent* des problèmes et des chiffres. 


k@t said:


> Pour moi, ce sont plutôt les chiffres qui sont ainsi qualifiés


Vu la construction de la phrase, il me semble très improbable que _"dégaine d'estropiés étique" _se rapporte aux (seuls) chiffres - les problèmes et les chiffres font un tout.


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> Les "adjudants" *brandissent* des problèmes et des chiffres.


Oui, et ?


JClaudeK said:


> les problèmes et les chiffres font un tout.


Qui a dit le contraire ? En quoi cela empêche-t-il _avec leur dégaine…_ de se rapporter aux chiffres ?
En faisant abstraction du sens qui est limite et en s’attachant à la seule syntaxe, la phrase ci-dessous est parfaitement acceptable.
..._ brandissent des problèmes insolubles et un 7 effrayant avec sa dégaine d’estropié étique._

Et avec une phrase plus éloignée de l’originale, mais plus sensée :
._.. brandissent des marionnettes grotesques et un épouvantail effrayant avec sa dégaine d’estropié étique._


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> Pour moi, ce sont plutôt les chiffres qui sont ainsi qualifiés, on dit en quoi ils sont effrayants


Je ne suis nullement convaincu. 
Je ne vois pas pourquoi elle s'attarderait ainsi sur les chiffres .... ce qui compte, ce sont les _rigueurs des lois mathématiques_ que défendent des "adjudants" étiques:


> _Je crois que le monde joue la comédie de la causalité afin de satisfaire aux rigueurs des lois mathématiques dont il a peur_


Qu'en pensent les autres ?


----------



## Bezoard

Pour être honnête, je trouve cette prose incompréhensible !
J'aurais aussi spontanément rattaché les estropiés étiques aux adjudants mais j'avoue que le sens profond m'échappe encore. Ces adjudants ont peut-être été blessés.


----------



## nicduf

En lisant les différents messages qui précèdent, il apparaît qu' en dehors de l'interprétation de K@t , le groupe "estropiés étiques" n'a pas vraiment pu être éclairé ( je ne suis pas convaincue par "étroitesse d'esprit). De plus pour le rattacher à "adjudants", il faut introduire une virgule inexistante (à moins que Simenon l'ait oubliée dans sa transcription ce qu'elle nous aurait signalé), la construction de la phrase me semble plus cohérente si l'on rattache "estropiés étiques" à chiffres plutôt qu'à  adjudants . L'emploi de dégaine pour parler de l'allure des chiffres ne me gêne pas .
Je suis donc tout à fait convaincue par les arguments avancés par K@t.


----------



## Bezoard

Simenon a bien transcrit la phrase (à part l'oubli du "s" à "insolubles"). C'est une longue phrase sans aucune virgule :
Cannibales
On ne peut à mon avis tirer aucun argument de l'absence (ou de la présence, le cas échéant) de virgule.
Cependant, l'interprétation de K@t n'est pas impossible du tout. Elle me fait penser à ces alphabets fantastiques figurant des personnes, et on peut effectivement, avec une forte imagination dont l'auteur semble n'être pas dépourvu, concevoir les chiffres, surtout ceux maladroitement tracés au tableau noir, comme des estropiés étiques.


----------



## simenon

Oui, il n'y a pas de virgule, mais il faut dire que l'auteur (du moins dans ce roman) est assez avare en signes de ponctuation.


----------



## Bezoard

Exactement. C'est une des raisons qui me font dire qu'on ne peut rien en conclure.


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> il faut dire que l'auteur (du moins dans ce roman) est assez avare en signes de ponctuation.


Et les antécédents des groupes nominaux ne sont pas toujours clairs, me semble-t-il (il y a déjà eu une discussion avec un problème semblable mais je ne me souviens plus du titre du fil).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

C'est peu de le dire ! S'il est avare de signes de ponctuation, l'auteur ne l'est jamais de tout ce qui peut embrouiller la compréhension. 
S'agit-il d'un parti-pris « stylistique » (bien que, pour moi, le style consiste d'abord à se rendre compréhensible) ou dramatique ? En d'autres termes, cela sert-il l'histoire ?


----------



## simenon

Ce sont des lettres, ça sert à donner un style à ceux qui sont censés les écrire.

p.s. Ne retournez pas le couteau dans la plaie...


----------

